# leaning to fish escambia river



## horse sense

My son (15) and I are going to try to learn how to freshwater fish this summer. I think we will begin in the Escambia river around Quintette. I haven't fished forin freshwater ins 15 years so any suggestions would be appreciated. Probalbly start with bream/shellcrackers as that is what I did as a kid, but that was a few years ago. My son is excited and wants to bass fish so that is probably next. Just looking to do something together this summer as the gulf is off limits for the forseable future.If you have any thougth just send them over and I'll let you know how this goes. 

Keith


----------



## CatHunter

Your a wise man, and many will follow, with the gulf being closed escambia river is going to gtet alota of pressure, the good news is that there are plenty of fish to go around up there, if we all practice a bit of catch and release and just keep a few to eat, there will be fish in that river for generations to come, but there are lots of things to target up there, theres even a good population of carp and sturgeon, plenty of big game to target as well, large cat fish, alligator gar, be warned the catfish are tricky it takes time and patients, and if you want the big ones use live bait, dosent really matter where u fish from my experience some times i do better in the deep holes and some times i do better just dropping acore in any old spot that looks catfishy, the big alligator gars are fun to wrestle, use a large piece of cut bait supsended under a float about 4 feet, with about 3 feet of wire and a treble hook, when he takes it give him literally about 5 minutes before setting the hook, as for sturgeon and carp doe balls in the deep holes works pretty well, the brim and bass are every where, good luck man iv been fishing that river for a while now i do all my home work on it and it still defeats me from time to time, learn it well watch the river conditions hears a link to keep up with it, when the river reaches any thing over 9 feet and 4 knot current to even bother going..

escambia river flood watch


----------



## intel775

> *CatHunter (15/06/2010)*Your a wise man, and many will follow, with the gulf being closed escambia river is going to gtet alota of pressure, the good news is that there are plenty of fish to go around up there, if we all practice a bit of catch and release and just keep a few to eat, there will be fish in that river for generations to come, but there are lots of things to target up there, theres even a good population of carp and sturgeon, plenty of big game to target as well, large cat fish, alligator gar, be warned the catfish are tricky it takes time and patients, and if you want the big ones use live bait, dosent really matter where u fish from my experience some times i do better in the deep holes and some times i do better just dropping acore in any old spot that looks catfishy, the big alligator gars are fun to wrestle, use a large piece of cut bait supsended under a float about 4 feet, with about 3 feet of wire and a treble hook, when he takes it give him literally about 5 minutes before setting the hook, as for sturgeon and carp doe balls in the deep holes works pretty well, the brim and bass are every where, good luck man iv been fishing that river for a while now i do all my home work on it and it still defeats me from time to time, learn it well watch the river conditions hears a link to keep up with it, when the river reaches any thing over 9 feet and 4 knot current to even bother going..
> 
> escambia river flood watch
> 
> <div style="text-align: right;">Dating Sites
> Free Online Dating Service


Thanks for informations


----------



## tiburon4me

Cathunter, 

Where do you launch to get on this river? The more I read, the more I'm intrigued by the great variety of fish, I just want pics and enjoy the fishing. I sincerely appreciate your help.

Tiburon4me-Craig


----------



## CatHunter

quenttet road, jims fish camp, bluegill marina, for Escambia river, hwy 87 for the yellow river, ruby's fish camp for Perdido, and across the street from the weight station for Perdido river


----------

